# MaRiCut Knotters (Warwick Paneras)



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Happy Summer;

Our lunch is this Thursday, June27th, at Habachi Grill, noonish.

And here is a question:
Is everyone OK meeting there and having lunch there?
Or would you prefer to try another place to eat and meet?

I think we have been OK at Habachi, great food selection and the price is great. And we have some room to move around.

See everyone Thursday. As always, please let me know if you will be there so I can have the proper number of tables set aside for us.

And to anyone in the area, please come and join us.

Linda


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi. I hope you have a great lunch and fun knitting. Just thought I would mention that your location is USA and you do not give a state in your message. ;/)


----------



## ladybeach (Dec 29, 2011)

Habachi in Warwick RI is fine with me...  See you thurs.. Janet


----------



## Mem51 (Jan 6, 2012)

I just as soon stay at hibachi grill. It's a good price and there's something for everyone. 
We are talking Warwick, Rhode Island, USA


----------



## bdan (Sep 4, 2011)

I WILL SEE YOU THERE BECAUSE THE PRICE AND MENU IS GOOD AND ALSO THE COMPANY.

BARB


----------



## MimiPat (Aug 5, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing everyone on Thursday. I love it at Hibachi!!
Pat


----------



## mosey (Jan 17, 2011)

I will be there on Thurs. Habachi is a good meeting place for us.
Maureen


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

I will be at Hibachi Grill on Thursday the 27th.

Good friends, good food - what more can you ask for?

ELLEN


----------



## Sandyborn (Sep 20, 2012)

The two Sandys will be there. Look forward to seeing everyone. We love Hibachi. Good food. Good price.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Well it looks like we will be a group of 11.
Unless Jinx can get here from Texas {LOL}. She would like to have lunch with us. Because we are a fun group.

See everyone tomorrow. Stay COOL.
Linda


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

Go Jinx!

Stay cool in Texas,

Ellen


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

Great to see everyone today. 11 of us. That was great.
Always nice to meet there and have a nice meal.
Enjoyed seeing and talking to everyone again.
Dick


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

So good to see you again. I have to look for the recipe you posted. I missed it. But Janet said it looked good.
Have a safe 4th.
See a on the 25th.
Linda


DickWorrall said:


> Great to see everyone today. 11 of us. That was great.
> Always nice to meet there and have a nice meal.
> Enjoyed seeing and talking to everyone again.
> Dick


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

LEE1313 said:


> So good to see you again. I have to look for the recipe you posted. I missed it. But Janet said it looked good.
> Have a safe 4th.
> See a on the 25th.
> Linda


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-180338-1.html#3518389
This is it.
Dick


----------



## MimiPat (Aug 5, 2011)

Another nice lunch and conversation! 
Ellen, you are leaving me in the dust with your knitting!
Pat


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Ellen;
All I can say is : "YOU HAVE COME A LONG WAY". The baby sweater is great, And the hat, mitts and booties to match. Great job,
And I bet the shawl will progress quickly now that the stitch has be defined.

Awesome.


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

Ellen is a whiz when it comes to knitting. She picked it up so fast.
Dick


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

We are so proud of her. She never gave up. And now the shawl is her next challenge. I am sure she will finish it.
We all need a little help from our friends and some encouragement from time to time.
And you started the HEX sweater. I made one, Paulette made hers and Janet is making 3.


DickWorrall said:


> Ellen is a whiz when it comes to knitting. She picked it up so fast.
> Dick


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

I love the way that your hex sweater turned out.
Looks so nice and comfortable to wear when you are chilly.
My wife would want one if she saw yours.
Dick


----------



## Mem51 (Jan 6, 2012)

Had a great time! Wonderful to see everyone again!
That's two days in a row someone mentioned cornbread! I'll have to make some!


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

Our priest is moving to another parish and Sunday is his last day.
Thinking of making this using chocolate chip ice cream and add a couple of teaspoons of vanilla for more taste. 
Also, going to make sure that I don't leave it in too long so that it isn't dry.
http://www.thehungryhousewife.com/2011/03/ice-cream-bread.html

I was also thinking of making a couple of cheese cakes.
I use Nilla Wafer crust by Keebler. People like them better than the graham cracker crust.

2 each 8oz packages of cream cheese softened.
3/4 cup of sugar
3 eggs
1 tsp vanilla
one pie shell

Preheat oven to 375F

Cream sugar and cream cheese.
Beat eggs and add
Add vanilla

Mixture will be a little lumpy. Will smooth out when baking.

Pour mixture into pie shell.

Bake for 45 minutes ( may take longer ) until pie cracks all around the edge.

Cool and then store in refrigerator.

Cover with Cool Whip, pie filling, etc.
I like the plastic dome that comes with the pie shell.
It sits nicely on the pie when done.

I like blueberry pie filling. One can covers 2 cheese cakes.
I have used Cool Whip and then put peach slices on top of that.
Canned peaches work well.

Some people like cherry pie filling.

You can take Nilla Wafers and put them in the bottom of a cup cake paper and then put the filling in. 
Tooth pick comes out clean when done.

The pie will rise a little. Even though it is level to the top of the crust, it will not run over.
When it cools, it will go down, the cracks around the edges will close and it may even crack in the middle.
There will be brown spots on the top of the pie. That is normal.
Don't worry about it.

I used to make two for church. The last church we went to, one was for the Priest and one for the party.
Dick


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

Forgot to tell you.
Did the cardio yesterday. A little different than last time.

When I did it 10 years ago, I had an IV.

They told me this time that it must have been nuclear.
Also had x-rays after getting off the treadmill and again when they put in the IV.

The doctor didn't order it that way this time.

This time, it was just and ultrasound with the treadmill.

I did have the ultrasound last time. But, it was on another date and at the

hospital.

This time, they did the ultrasound just before and right after getting off the

treadmill.

Seems like it was normal. I have and extra pulse in my left ventricle once in a while.

But, that is the way that it has been for years. Once in a while,
my heart skips a beat. Normal for me also.

So, haven't heard anything good or bad so far.

So, must be okay.
Dick


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

No Pat, 

You are 'special' and so is your knitting!

Ellen


----------



## Mem51 (Jan 6, 2012)

Glad your ok Dick!


----------



## bdan (Sep 4, 2011)

Ellen your pattern will be in the mail tomorow hope you will have no problem.

Dick thanks for the recipe and als thanks Janet. 

Good to see everyone again.

Barbara


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

I am grateful to KP for putting me in touch with such wonderful friends and to Linda, for contacting me one year ago to come by and join this knitting meet-up in Rhode Island, USA.

Fisherwoman = Ellen


----------



## mosey (Jan 17, 2011)

I,too am very proud of Ellen, she has done a great job.
Thanks for the recipe, I used this years ago and it was always good. Dick I am glad you are OK.
Looking forward to July meeting, will bring some show & tell!! Maureen


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

Talking about okay. A funny thing just happened.
The phone rang and it was the secretary at my PCP.
"The doctor wanted me to call to make sure you check your heart monitor."
"What heart monitor?"
LOL....
I went for a stress test Wednesday.
My wife had a heart monitor years ago. So, I know what they are.
You have to keep a record of activities and times while you wear it.
I think he has to check his records. Must be getting old or needs new glasses.
We started with him in the 90's when he just started his practice.
Dick


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

My oldest sister, Beverly, passed away last night. She was 74.
My next oldest sister, Sandra (71) called to tell me.
Bev had been sick for a long time. She was an RN and had diabetes.
She had 3 sons and a few grandchildren.
The last few years were spent in a nursing home.
I lost and older brother, 2 years older than me, when he was around 45.
A tractor trailer lost its brakes and hit his truck head on.
He was stopped at a light and the tractor trailer was coming down a steep hill.
I still have a younger sister. About a year and a half younger than me and a younger brother that is about 7 years younger.
Will find out later in the week what the funeral plans are.
Dick


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh Dick,
I am so sorry to hear that sad news.
Sending prayers and hugs your way.
Linda


----------



## MimiPat (Aug 5, 2011)

Dick, I am sorry to hear of your sad news.


----------



## Mem51 (Jan 6, 2012)

Please accept my prayers for you and your family. God bless


----------



## ladybeach (Dec 29, 2011)

Sorry for your loss Dick... Hugz and prayers for you and your family at this sad time...

Janet...


----------



## bdan (Sep 4, 2011)

Dick I'm sorry to hear about your sister and our prayers are with you in the coming days. Barbara


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

Thank you so much for all the condolences.
I know that she is in a better place.
Not sure yet how her children are doing.
Dick


----------



## mosey (Jan 17, 2011)

So sorry Dick, my deepest sympathy to you.
Maureen


----------



## Sandyborn (Sep 20, 2012)

So sorry about your loss, Dick. My deepest sympathy to you and your family.


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

Just got a call from my PCP and tomorrow afternoon, I have to get the heart monitor put on for 24 hours.
That means, I will have to wear it a the wake and funeral for my sister.
Should be okay. 
The wake is tomorrow night and the funeral is Wednesday morning.
Thanks for all the kind words.
Dick


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

I am so sorry to learn of the loss of your sister.

Hugs.......

Ellen


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

Lydia from Woonsocket had PMed me and not read my responses.
So, I finally called her back. She left her phone number.
She said she will probably go next time and bring a friend.
Dick


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

Not sure if you looked at this post of a bolero.
My wife likes it too and looks so easy.




Dick


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

My sister's funeral is this morning.
Her sons and grandchildren are taking it really hard.
I look at the little ones and remember when I was their ages and the funerals I went to.
How I felt. So, I know what they and their parents are going through.
Her daughter in laws are taking it hard too.
Thanks for all the prayers and thoughts.
4 women that went to nursing school with her were there.
So hard to believe that they would show up after all those years. So nice to see them.
Dick


----------

